# Need input/thoughts/suggestions/rod length



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I have been asked to see if I can get some feedback on a new set of blanks designed for the US market.

CTS- some of you may know them- is working with a US supply company to develop some blanks targeted for the US market.

Prototypes have been sent out for comment and feedback. Current offerings are 3 blanks in the following weight ranges-

3-5
5-8
8-12

One issue is that currently the blanks are being manufactured at 13' 6". (for all 3)

I'd like to get opinions on what you folks think generally about that length of a rod for each category.

I have one of the prototypes in my possession (5-8), and will hopefully be able to provide a detailed review in the near future.

What I can tell you is these blanks are extremely light and have fairly narrow tips- even the 8-12 can take a size 8mm tip. 

I hope to be doing some test casting in the next couple of days.

What I need is your pros and cons on rods of this length. (some points may be obvious-nevertheless any feed back appreciated..)

Thanks,

SC


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

like that length,they can always be cut down.
where is the split?50/50,60/40,70/30?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

3-5 11' 6"
5-8 12' 6"
8-12 13' 6"
Lots of people that use 3-5oz are fishing close in so length isn't an issue. Longer could be cumbersome. Im thinking this because more rods are going to be sold to bait fisherman


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> like that length,they can always be cut down.
> where is the split?50/50,60/40,70/30?


50/50 split - transport should not be a big issue for most people.

I checked the blank I have this morning. It weighed in right at 16 oz.

This blank is finished in a gorgeous copper-brown metallic paint, it looks very good in the sunlight. This color was done on the prototypes, but the final color selection hasn't been made yet. I have seen some of the other CTS blanks that come in cobalt blue, green, red and some other colors. They are all very sharp looking finishes.

The blank appears flawless- I could not detect any issues with it , it appears to be perfectly straight.

THe test to check for the spine came up empty. This blank appears to have no noticeable spine whatsoever. (rare in a blank)

I won't get a chance to test cast it for a few days, so will report on findings then.

Thanks for the relpies.


Mark
:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*weights ....*

I like the weigh break downs .... the 3-5 and 5-8 might be to the southern fishermans liking ..... and the 50/50 lenghts


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> I
> 
> One issue is that currently the blanks are being manufactured at 13' 6". (for all 3)


Casted the tree CTS prototypes today and they are fine at 13'6" IMO, except the 8-12 oz should be scaled back to 13'. I was worried a bit about the length as well, but no problem what so ever, you will be surprised.

These blanks are light as a feather and will throw!

Sent ya a PM, give me a shout!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Dixie719 said:


> Casted the tree CTS prototypes today and they are fine at 13'6" IMO, except the 8-12 oz should be scaled back to 13'. I was worried a bit about the length as well, but no problem what so ever, you will be surprised.
> 
> These blanks are light as a feather and will throw!
> 
> Sent ya a PM, give me a shout!



That's great, the one I have seems very nice and I can"t wait to get a chance to test cast it.


----------



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

*New CTS prototypes*

Went casting with Scott this afternoon to check out these new CTS prototypes all are 13.5 ft. with weight ranges of
3-5 oz.
5-8 oz.
8-12 oz.
All I can say is ‘SWEET’ just had time to cast the 8/12 oz. rod with 7-8-10-12 oz. with distances of 470 to 505 ft. Very user friendly! Still need some more time with this rod to find out just how far I really can get with it. Will post results then.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Can someone take a moment and explain the who what when and where of CTS. This is the first time I have heard of such a creature.

What other rods do they offer if any, where were they available for people to have opinions on them? Basically can you fill us that have never heard about them in on them....

Robert


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> What other rods do they offer if any, where were they available for people to have opinions on them? Basically can you fill us that have never heard about them in on them....
> 
> Robert


www.ctsfishing.com


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks.....

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Personally I like longer rods. I would like to know the sweet spot on each of those blanks...


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

In the limited casting I did I would say for me it was:

#1) 4-5oz
#2) 6-8oz
#3) 8oz (heck maybe 10oz)

They are really easy to cast without breaking your back. Want to throw some more soon!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> In the limited casting I did I would say for me it was:
> 
> #1) 4-5oz
> #2) 6-8oz
> ...


Isn't this the same Company that FS4U went with as their sole blank provider???


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> Thanks.....
> 
> Robert


Robert, I'll be bringing the 5-8 oz prototype to the tourny in Shallotte. Anyone that wants to try it is welcome to.

I thru 125gr, 150gr, and 175 gram sinker with it yesterday.

Rolland is right this is one "sweet" rod. Very easy to load, but it will take everything you care to put into it. The repsonse of this blank is absolutely phenomenal, it goes absolutely quiet upon release of the weight. I have never felt or seen anything like it, including my Zzippies.

Cdog - yes FS4u is going to be supplying them, and are hoping to have the first ones available in two weeks at the rod show in NC.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Btw*

If anyone is intersted in coming out to my area to try it out let me know.

I am trying to arrange a casting session for this saturday- too bad the weather isn't going to stay as nice as the last couple of days..

Anyone that wants to toss the one I have, you can pm me, I'll try to accomodate as many as possible, but would like to see if I can't get a few together this weekend. I'll be available both Saturday and Sunday.

I'm about halfway between Richmond and Fredericksburg, right off 95.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

I too like the Longer Rods. 
Surf Cat... Would the 3-5oz. make a good tournament rod?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

srg said:


> I too like the Longer Rods.
> Surf Cat... Would the 3-5oz. make a good tournament rod?


I know the 5-8 oz should, I'll be trying it out at the first tourny in a couple of weeks, will be better able to report on it after that.

I was tossing 150 grams with it an easy 170 yds, and wasn't really horsing it. 

I'm not a big hitter, by any stretch of the imagination, this rod is capable of tossing a lot further than I am.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw some guys bombing some Fusion rods on Saturday at TCC. Does anyone know how these CTS compare to Fusion, either in distance or price?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

lil red jeep said:


> I saw some guys bombing some Fusion rods on Saturday at TCC. Does anyone know how these CTS compare to Fusion, either in distance or price?


I haven't been able to get a firm price nailed down yet. I know the goal is to stay competitive with the WRI pricing, that would be good for the fishermen.

I don't have anything negative to say about WRI rods, including the fusion. ( I own 3,well 2 fusions and a fusion mag, also a 923, 1023, and a 7 dust)

The CTS rods are definitely different, If it were down to an either/or situation you should definitely try both, if possible. 

I was a bit skeptical at first if the longer rod (13'6") would be too much rod for the average caster.

What I was told is "try em and see, they'll cast with the same effort as an 11' rod". After trying one I think that statement to be right on.

This rod loads extremely easily, but does not lack in power. For comparison it loads more like the 7 dust (easy loading also), but has the power somewhere between the fusion and fusion magnum. 

The thin tip section is remakably strong (from what I expected), yet is very sensitive, and I believe should be a pure pleasure to play a fish on. 

I hope to be able to try the other models out shortly, so I have a feel for the complete line up.

Bottom line is I need to see how this rod will fish - after all that is what it is all about.

I'm only guessing but if I took it and the fusions to the beach, if the weather was a little snotty I would likely stick with the fusions, but would give the nod to the CTS in 3 areas, bite detection, lightness (conga line), and ease of casting. Remember this is only based on guesses at this point, if I ever make it to the beach (come on drum season) I'll be happy to report back on the results.


:fishing:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Isn't this the same Company that FS4U went with as their sole blank provider???


You're telling me FS4U dropped all of their other blank manufacturers?

They dropped AFAW, Wheeler and Batson/Forcast/Rainshadow?

I'm not so sure I would have put all my eggs in one basket with CTS just yet.

Those FS4U guys are good peoples. I hope it works out for them.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

lil red jeep said:


> I saw some guys bombing some Fusion rods on Saturday at TCC. Does anyone know how these CTS compare to Fusion, either in distance or price?


BTW- I had every intention of trying to make it out to the casting session at TCC, but got sidetracked when I got the call and was asked to come check out the CTS prototypes. If there is interest in getting together there again next weekend (16-17) I'll try to make it and bring the CTS for anyone wanting to throw it.


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

I like the longer rods. I got a Breakaway LDX cause it was half price and really found out that it could do a job that the shorter rods wouldn't. It is better for distance, but also helps keep the line out of the surf when the water is rougher. It made a couple of days for me when the rigs on shorter rods just wouldn't hold. For anything short of super repetetive casting, such as Spanish fishing, I prefer 13 ft rods.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> You're telling me FS4U dropped all of their other blank manufacturers?
> 
> They dropped AFAW, Wheeler and Batson/Forcast/Rainshadow?
> 
> ...


They're dropping Wheeler because they're just not selling enough of them from what I heard. I doubt they're going to drop Batson, because they're one of the few mega-distributors out there. Word on the street is CTS will be king there though, and from the initial review, these are some kickarse rods.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> I saw some guys bombing some Fusion rods on Saturday at TCC. Does anyone know how these CTS compare to Fusion, either in distance or price?


I'm curious about that myself. I was throwing Clay's Fusion pretty far, and I wasn't near really getting the rod loaded to its potential.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

LRJ, you posted concerning a comparison to the WRI products in castibility and price, I can't comment on the casting of the rod but they have a price list on their website that you can convert into US Dollars. 

Ron


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

These rods aren't going to be in every ones price range that is for sure.


I'll do the math for those that want the bottom line

If you orderd a single blank say the 5-8 13'6 model, they list it at a price that converts to 

roughly $433.00 US dollars. 

That is if you order it from them- you would still have to have it shipped (from New Zealand) and pay an import duty on it.

I'm hoping the price here will be a good bit better than that, but I don't want to make promises or claims about pricing at this point. 

This weekend I'l be test casting the CTS model I have against a Zzippy Primo Synchro lite I just bought, we'll see how they stack up.

They do load more like the European rods, IMO, and it's tough to give a comparison to the fusion, they are two different animals.


----------

